# Tractor of the month-April..



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

We are now accepting submissions for Tractor of the Month!


----------



## NJFF41 (Apr 5, 2011)

I have a 1979 Kubota L245DT that I bought in 2000. Used it to upgrade the concrete runs around our kennel and to build our new house. This is a real work horse and is very reliable but over the years has started to look very bad and after breaking a cylinder on the backhoe I decided to FIX it myself as Kubota wanted over $700 for that 1 - 2" cylinder. The reach was not very good, only about 6' at best and if I could dig down 4' it was only close to machine. SO I bought some steel, cut some pieces, had them bent, welded them up, made some pins and sleeves at my local machine shop that just happens to be only a 1/2 mile away, and made a new longer, bigger backhoe with 3" boom and dipperstick cylinders and used the old boom 2 1/2" cyclinder for the bucket. I took all the parts and had them powder coated and thought that now the backhoe looks new and the rest like Sh*t So what else but to take the rest of the machine apart, have the main tractor painted at the body shop that just happens to be next door to me and powder coat all the sub frame parts, bucket mounts & parts, hood, grill, and dashboard. The hydraulic line for the front bucket were in bad shape and Kubota wanted over $2000 for all 4 lines, Well I guess I will just have to make them then. I ordered line, fittings and a bender for $300. Cut and bent lines to match old ones, had them Tig welded at local shop, then had them powder coated silver to look and stay like new.
This project took about a year and a half to complete part time but was well worth it. Machine look great and digs better than before, now I can reach almost 12' and dig down to 7' on a test hole I dug just to see what it could do. I am in the process of making a mount for my post hole digger so I can remove the bucket and install the post hole digger in its place. When I plumbed the new booms with new hoses I ran an extra set for a thumb/hydraulic motor(for post hole digger) so when the post hole digger gets stuck I can REVERSE the motor! Why did they not design the PTO to reverse? Sucks getter a digger auger out when stuck 4' in the ground. Guess you are wondering how I am controlling the motor? I installed an electric (12v) hydraulic solenoid valve to controlo the extra lines with quick connects to use with thumb or post digger motor. I bought a priority diverter valve to split the feed from the pump to the backhoe controls and the solenoid valve, drilled the control panel and installed some switches to control Solenoid valve. I can post more pictures if needed when mount and thumb are finished.
Feel free to ask any questions as I have done most of this work myself, design, fabrication, welding (except for lines), assembly.
Many thanks to Columbia Machine, Ayers Body Shop, APS Coatings, S&L Kubota, Bailey Hydraulics, Surplus Center, and Discount Hydraulic Hose...
Hope You like my Tractor as much as I do.
I have posted some before, during and after pictures.

Jeff


----------



## Pipertec (Jan 12, 2012)

*Restoration of Dad's Tractor*

I will submit this one again since I was a late bloomer last month...LOL! This was my Dad's John Deere 1050 that I restored.


----------



## ljeune (Jan 20, 2011)

Your Deere looks real good, I saw all your pictures and the finished product looks great. I have been away from the forum for a year and just got back with my new password. My neighbor here in NC has the same tractor. I am a old JD fan but now own a Kubota.


----------



## Pipertec (Jan 12, 2012)

ljeune said:


> Your Deere looks real good, I saw all your pictures and the finished product looks great. I have been away from the forum for a year and just got back with my new password. My neighbor here in NC has the same tractor. I am a old JD fan but now own a Kubota.


Thanks, ljeune! I am hunting a John Deere "R' model to do next. Just gotta love something that cranks with a pony motor!!!!!


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Thats 2 entries we need 3 more...... Nice looking tractors......


----------



## ftorleans1 (Jul 12, 2009)

Very nice job!!!! Congrats.....


----------



## Wayne195 (Jun 12, 2010)

Well...since there aren't many entries yet I try my Honda 5013 another time... I repainted all the red sheetmetal and a few of the black parts also as a winter project. I'm still trying to get it to run a liitle smoother, but it's really one of the coolest tractors I've worked with.

http://www.tractorforum.com/tractor-registry/honda-5013-fourwheel-steering-tractor-343.html


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Love that Honda... but here's mine


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Well, we can vote the way we want to do, but I'll tell you, Pipetec's JD is pretty nice .Got my vote! Not only an great tractor, but a great story...


----------



## Pipertec (Jan 12, 2012)

Thanks Bill....I appreciate the kind words!!


----------



## Pipertec (Jan 12, 2012)

Bill, Thats a nice 8n.....What I cut my teeth one when I was a kid. Dad bought the thing without a Runover Clutch......and the first I did was plant that thing in a big ditch with the Bush Hog......He didn't bother to tell me pushing the clutch in don't mean a [email protected]#$* thing with the bush hog turning........Should have seen my eyes when that tractor kept on moving after I put the Clutch in........(0)(0).....LOL
Bill, I think that red and gray beauty deserves my vote for bringing back all the memories that I am trying to forget.....LOL~!!!!


----------



## grnspot110 (Aug 1, 2010)

Does it have to be a tractor you still own?

I grew up on this 1958-JD 720D, ES! Dad bought it new (as a leftover) in 1959. I cleaned it up & painted it after his passing. Only sold it about 5 yrs. ago because I only started it 2-3 times/year. Wanted it to get used more than I would! ~~ grnspot


----------



## Pipertec (Jan 12, 2012)

Wish we had known each other before you sold it!!!!.....I would have loved to had it! It's a very nice tractor!............:tractorsm


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Thats 5 Thankyou to everyone for entering I will open the poll soon..


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

All are excellent submissions and it's really hard to select just one, but I personally am going to go for the underdog and hit the button for that Honda again, but all very nice machines guys.


----------



## farmertim (Dec 1, 2010)

If at first you don't succeed try, try, try again, some of these are real beauties....
Cheers :cheers:


----------



## kitz (Jan 2, 2011)

Whats wrong with you people a deere is just a deer look at pogo's ford now thats nice


----------



## Pipertec (Jan 12, 2012)

Pogo Ford is not nice, it is excellent! I know first hand how much work has gone into getting it to look that way!! That is why I voted of it!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Well thanks guys! But we all know that there is a great selection of tractors to choose from this month, again! All the entries are beauties, and a lot of work has gone into each and every one of them. 
Just need a few more guys that swing by to check things out, to slow down and cast a vote. We're all in this together!


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

*Congrats*

Hey Pipertec, 

Congratulations! That is a fine tractor, for sure! Looking forward to seeing your next project come together.
Cheers
Bill


----------



## jimball (Mar 14, 2014)

*1050 seat......*



Pipertec said:


> Thanks, ljeune! I am hunting a John Deere "R' model to do next. Just gotta love something that cranks with a pony motor!!!!!


Hello. May i ask what brand seat you went with on your 1050?


----------

